# Missing 4GB of Memory on Atrix 2



## Childgamer (Apr 22, 2011)

My friend gave me his old Atrix 2 (which is on AT&T). He had A LOT of random apps on it, so I factory reset it (from within the settings). The Atrix 2 is supposed to come with 8 GB of internal memory (probably 4GB Device Memory and 4GB Internal SD card?). I know part of that 8GB goes straight to the system for the android os and stuff (I think), but I'm still missing like 1/3 of the memory. Here's an example. On my Samsung Galaxy Player 4.2 (Running GB) I have 2GB of Device Memory and on the Internal (not external) SD card I have 4.6 GB of memory. That's 6.6 GB out of the 8 GB. While when I'm on the Atrix 2 (Running ICS) I only have 4.55GB overall out of 8GB. The internal SD doesn't show up either. So it isn't setup like half for the Device Memory and half for the Internal SD card (which I think that's how it's supposed to be). So I can't download big apps. Any help is appreciated. If I'm just seeing stuff and that's the way it's supposed to be please let me know.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

The Atrix 2 comes with 8GB internal storage. Do you have an microSD card inserted into the device? Also have you tried a full factory reset?


----------



## Childgamer (Apr 22, 2011)

No I don't have a micro sd inserted into the device. I do have a 16GB one though (which is inside of my Samsung Galaxy Player). But I'm worried that if the device isn't working correctly in the first place I'd rather not insert the working micro sd card I have at the moment, and it becomes messed up. I have tried a full factory reset. Once from the settings, the other time by holding together both volume buttons and the power button.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Childgamer said:


> No I don't have a micro sd inserted into the device. I do have a 16GB one though (which is inside of my Samsung Galaxy Player). But I'm worried that if the device isn't working correctly in the first place I'd rather not insert the working micro sd card I have at the moment, and it becomes messed up. I have tried a full factory reset. Once from the settings, the other time by holding together both volume buttons and the power button.


Well the 4.55GB out of 8GB maybe correct, ICS is a large OS and the Atrix if i can recall has a lot of bloatwear. Also if your running a custom rom that may also be larger then normal amd therefore tale up more space.


----------



## Childgamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Shotgun4 said:


> Well the 4.55GB out of 8GB maybe correct, ICS is a large OS and the Atrix if i can recall has a lot of bloatwear. Also if your running a custom rom that may also be larger then normal amd therefore tale up more space.


 I'm not running a custom ROM. I didn't think ICS would take up so much space though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ICS is approximately 400Mb


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

With the bloatwear on the Atrix because it has the mobile docking capability its about a 1gig to 1.5gigs . Then his own apps, the storage us running fine


----------

